# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Bevor Coca cola nach Thailand kam...

## Joseph

Beim Lesen einer alten Thaierzählung von 1930 begegnete mir ein Wort, das ich überhaupt nicht kannte: ?????????  (etwa: nahmmanedd). Vom Kontext und von der ersten Wortsilbe her (??? = Wasser), war es klar, dass es sich um ein Getränk handeln musste. Aber um welches?

Nun, googeln brachte es ans Licht: es handelt sich um ein Getränk, das damals als Erfrischungsgetränk äußerst beliebt war, später aber von Coca Cola und Konsorten völlig verdrängt wurde. Es war ein Getränk mit Kohlensäure, der Geschmack wird als süß-säuerlich beschrieben, die Flüssigkeit enthielt Zitronensaft (und möglichwerweise den Saft anderer Zitrusfrüchte) und Zucker.

Die Flaschen waren aus grünlichem oder bläulichem Glas, und von charakteristischer Gestalt. An einer Stelle war der Flaschenhals stark verengt, und das hatte seinen Grund, wie weiter unten noch erklärt wird. Hier mal ein Bild einer solchen Flasche



Damals kannte man noch keinen Kronenverschluss, man musste sich anders helfen, die Flasche zu verschließen. In der Flasche befand sich eine Glaskugel. Die Funktion wird aus folgender Zeichnung deutlich:



Natürlich hat mich interessiert, woher das merkwürdige Wort ?????????  (etwa: nahmmanedd) stammt. Und ich wurde fündig: es ist eine Verballhornung des englischen Wortes „lemonade“. 

Lemon bezeichnet jede Art von Citrusfrucht, das Wort selbst kommt entweder aus dem Arabischen (laimun) oder Persischen (limun). Daraus wurde in Frankreich „limonade“ als Name eines Getränks, schon 1663 kam es als „lemonade“ nach England. Als die Europäer das Getränk in Ostasien einführten, missverstanden die Thais es und redeten von „nahmmanedd“. 

Die junge Generation heute hat den Namen dieses Getränkes meist nie gehört, meine Freundin kennt es z.B. nicht, meine (thailändische) Stiefmutter meinte, sie habe als Kind „nahmmanedd“ getrunken…

Die alten Flaschen sind übrigens bei Sammlern heute sehr begehrt. Auf einer Art "ebay" von Thailand erzielen sie manchmal 500 bis 700 Baht...

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...Die alten Flaschen sind übrigens bei Sammlern heute sehr begehrt. Auf einer Art "ebay" von Thailand erzielen sie manchmal 500 bis 700 Baht...


Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, so eine Flasche hätte ich auch gerne.
Das Verschlußprinzip dieser Flasche ist schon ziemlich interessant.

----------

